# Live action space marines



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Didn't really know where to stick this, so the mods will just have to decide if they want to move it or not. Basically, if it was decided to make a live action 40k film featuring astartes, which actors do you think would fit into the roles best?

I think Manu Bennet, the guy who plays Crixus in _Spartacus_ would make a pretty decent marine. 









Also, I think Vinnie Jones could make a convincing marine. He's certainly able to act angry enough. 









Another guy I think could work is Kevin Durand.









So, any suggestions?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger, because he is the original terminator :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I do not know about actors but I reckon Michael Bay could direct this quite well. A film that would benefit from tons of Michaelbaysploshions!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Also, I think Vinnie Jones could make a convincing marine.


Alright you pansy footed nancys, get yer gear on an lets go 'ave a barney with these pointy eared wankers!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Arnold Schwarzenegger, because he is the original terminator


I second that!


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I do not know about actors but I reckon Michael Bay could direct this quite well. A film that would benefit from tons of Michaelbaysploshions!


Only if you want the whole thing to be a series of slowmotion pans! 

An old meme, but Hitler makes a good case for Paul Veerhoven over Michael Bay (wow, a sentence I never though I'd use).


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Danny Trejo, Liam Neeson and Russel Crowe would be the top of my list.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

They could never do a live action version of Warhammer 40k justice. The best we could hope for (in terms of as faithful a reproduction as possible) would be an ILM or WETA based CGI movie (seriously, think of Avatar graphics, but with Space Marines)


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im not sure about actors, but Definitely Micheal Bay for director. Or James Cameron... WITH Micheal bay. And yeah, Avatar level CGI rather than live action.

As for actors? the Ahnold. For epic voice actors for a CGI adaptation, Liam Neeson, Liam O' Brian, Ian Mckellan if hes still kicking.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

arnie ftw

also gerald butler


----------



## Cranberry Muffinman (Jul 3, 2010)

Bruce Willis has that Natural Space Marine Sergeant Bald Head


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Heh they would have such a huge issue getting it past ratings in the US I think.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Dave Batista would also be a good choice for a Veteran.

Or more appropriately a Kasrakin Stormtrooper


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Shit alot of Wrestlers have the SM Body, Batista, Triple H, Randy Orton, Stone Cold, Kevin Nash, Scott Steiner, Kurt Angle, Kane, shit many more.... Just make them 8 ft tall via Graphics, add some PA, and Bam!

Real Actores I go with the Rock :laugh:, Bruce Willis, Arnold, and Stallone.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd have to go for new actors. New faces for every part.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> Real Actores I go with the Rock :laugh:, Bruce Willis, Arnold, and Stallone.


I just wanna make sure, The Rock is definitely an ironic inclusion in this list? :laugh:


man, Arnie is too old now. If Jason Statham was bigger he would be a good marine, maybe Vin Diesel too. In the old days it would have been Arnie, Lundren, Stallon, Willis, Van Dam... basically the Expendables cast, but they are a bit past it now, at least for playing semi-immortal marines.

As for director, James Cameraon or Del Torro or both (can't believe they had these two lined up for The Hobbit, what sort of mash up 'children's' story would that have turned out?!?!:laugh


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Patric Stewart, Ian McKellen, Sean Connery.

Bodies don't matter, it's just going to be heads sticking out the top of armour anyway, so we might as well go for broke.

Admit it, you'd watch that film.

Oh, but Liam Neeson could voice the Dreadnought.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd take the entire cast of the expendables

Samuel L jackson and Harrison ford. As a Badass IG general.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jason Statham should be a candidate. Hell maybe even Vin diesel.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I have said before, and will say again, Morgan Freeman as either the Emp, or the voice of Tzeentch...

Oh and you're blatantly missing Justin Bieber as Guilliman.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I have said before, and will say again, Morgan Freeman as either the Emp, or the voice of Tzeentch...
> 
> Oh and you're blatantly missing Justin Bieber as Guilliman.


No No NO. Justin Bieber has to be the random imperial citizen that get brutally raped by a slaneesh possed woman.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought Bieber WAS a Slaanesh-possessed woman?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Deneris said:


> I thought Bieber WAS a Slaanesh-possessed woman?


If anything he's a noise marine.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Emperor is either Morgan Freeman, Bill Nighy or Patrick Stewart. No question.

And Kevin Grevioux HAS to voice act a Space Marine. He just HAS to.

Midnight


----------

